# Reflektionen entfernen



## schnarnd (1. April 2004)

Hallo.Ich hab mal ne Frage.Und zwar wie bekomme ich aus diesem Auge da unten die Reflektion raus.So ein ähnliches Thema gab es hier schonmal aber ohne vernünftige Antwort.Mit dem Kopierstempel hab ich es schon versucht.Klappt zwar sieht aber  aus da so die Struktut des Auges verloren geht.Also wie kann ich vorgehen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. April 2004)

Hi,

Was mir noch einfallen würde ist, dass Du versuchen kannst, mit dem Reparaturpinsel eine gescheite Quelle zu wählen und fein (und immer mal wieder mit einer neuen Quelle) die betroffenen Stellen nachbrushst.
Viel Glück


----------



## schnarnd (3. April 2004)

bekommt man heir keine antworten mehr?


----------



## Receiver (3. April 2004)

Naja, also so ganz einfach ist das nicht...

Der Stempel kann Dir aber auf jeden fall schon mal helfen die Refklektion zu entfernen. Gegebenenfalls kannst du ja nachher die Struktur von einer anderen Stelle des Auges einfügen, richtig drehen, Farbe/Helligkeit anpassen und dann noch was an der Deckkraft spielen.

Hab das mal kurz ausprobiert...Hauptproblem sind allerdings bei mir die Wimpern, weil das wirklich fisselsarbeit ist die Hellen stellen dazwischen zu entfernen.


----------



## schnarnd (4. April 2004)

Hmm danke das sieht schonmal ganz gut aus.Aber ich habe noch ne Frage.Weiss jemand wie ich dann eine neue Reflektion einfügen kann(beispielsweise irgend ein Foto)
Danke!


----------



## Receiver (4. April 2004)

Ich würde versuchen das Foto über das Auge zu legen, und dann mit nem Verzerrungsfilter irgendwie zu wölben (weil das Auge ja keine gerade Fläche ist). Dann Die Deckkraft anpassen...


----------



## schnarnd (5. April 2004)

Ok werde ich alles versuchen!Thx


----------

